# Brown algea



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

I have brown algea in the tank and would like to get rid of it.
I added an ivory snail a week ago and the little guy is running around the tank as fast as he can (faster then I thought actually... He is pretty fast, for a snail that is!) and I added 5 clear shrimps they are running around too, but the brown algea prevail.
What else could I do? add an Otto? or ???

Thanks in advance.

Yesterday I added a bit of boiled spinash to that tank just to see, I thought the snail would get at it but it is the shrimps who jumped on it and litterally devoured it all !! 

BTW I'll be going to this Dragon fish store this weekend (in Mississauga near BA).


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I dunno what defeats the brown stuff.. but hopefully you can get some good advice at the store. Lemmie know what you get!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Bye Bye Brown algea*

And, voila!
These two little guys are making fast history out of the brown algea.
I introduced them last Friday and they have all but clean the tank by now.
I think the shrimps and the snail are helping too but these little guys are relentless.
I also did a ~30% water change.

Now the question is what do I feed the snail and these guys when the algea is gone?

BTW anybody knnows the name of these yellow fish, the store had them as " algea eater" but I guess they have a real name too !?

Thanks,

a.


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pics*

pictures of the rock and the plant, now I do not have 'before' pic but these were covered with brown algea, yuo can still still spots of how it was on the rock.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Golden Chinese Algae Eaters. Ironically...they aren't from China...LOL!!!


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Yes indeed...*

Hey Wilson,

That is exactly what the owner at Dragon fish store suggested!
I got two. Within a week they cleaned the tank!
My worry now is : What Am I going to feed these algea eater? And the I guess the shrimps will just eat the tiny bits on the ground but the snail???
any suggestions?

Cheers,

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i feed my guys some wafers, boiled bit of lettus... I have these sinking wafers that are composed of fish foods and green matter. They do seem to like them.
I feed bloodworm and lettus to my big snail too


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks Ciddian.
Poor Ivory I did not feed him a thing since I got him...
that must be why I see him all over the tank; looking for food I guess!
Ok and some wafer for the golden... No way they are getting blood worms! You are too good to them Ciddian! LOL
a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LoL... i am even allergic to bloodworm.. XD I have to wear gloves and use a pippet.. hehe.

I love your snail Coyote


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*hungry guy*

Well I zapped a bit of lettuce yesterday, then cooled it off, chopchoped and in the tank:
The red fin tetra and the neon went for it, the bleeding heart and the Golden had no interest. Then who shows up for dinner? Our friendly Ivory, he was right in the front of the tank and he chomped on a nice big piece! It was interesting to observ.


Now I have to remember to get some waffle for the golden...

Cheers.

a.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aawweee... :3


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Extreme mesures*

Ok Bye Bye B.algea.

That was my motto last weekend,
So Friday night, fed the fishies 2x and generously,
Saturday afternoon, vacumed the tank,
removed the offending plants with brown algea.
rub the leaves between my fingers while the tank was being emptied to 50%.
Dumped the plants head firt in a 15% Javex&water bowl. Leaving the root up in the air. 3minutes later I flush them upside down under the tap luke warm water and shake them vigorously.
Then dip the plant in treated water.
Back to the tank I scrubbed all the glasses and moved the intake of the Eheim a bit. 
Arranged the plants back in the tank closer to the intake tube (hoping the filter will suck more of the brown algea instead of floating in the tank)
filled the tank back up. 
Fired up both the Fluval and the Eheim.
Turned the lights off Sunday and Monday.
As of last night I saw no algea at all.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Brown algae are usually a sign of imbalanced chemicals in your tank. There are a few factors contributing to this. A weak source of light is one of them. Another is an over populated tank. A third is the lack of water changes.
One way to solve brown algae is to do frequent water changes. After 4 or 5 weekly water change, you should have a clean tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Thx*

hi Zebra,

thank you fo rthe advice,
the 90g is very lightly loaded, I think I had
- too much light,
- added plant feed too much.
- not enough water change.
will see what happens now.


----------

